# Happy Birthday, Marines



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 9, 2014)

10Nov1775

Tun Tavern



*Here is the 2014 Marine Corps Birthday Message:
*


----------



## AKkeith (Nov 9, 2014)

Happy Birthday Brothers! Cheers!


----------



## Muppet (Nov 9, 2014)

F.M.


----------



## pardus (Nov 9, 2014)

Happy Birthday Marines!


----------



## policemedic (Nov 10, 2014)

Happy birthday!


----------



## racing_kitty (Nov 10, 2014)

Happy birthday, Devil Dogs!!!


----------



## x SF med (Nov 10, 2014)

Happy Birthday USMC.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 10, 2014)

Happy 239th, my brothers!


----------



## Marine0311 (Nov 10, 2014)

Happy Birthday USMC.


----------



## 8654Maine (Nov 10, 2014)

HBD to the Corps!


----------



## CDG (Nov 10, 2014)

Happy Birthday Marines.


----------



## Salt USMC (Nov 10, 2014)

Happy birthday dudes.  Getting trashed is AUTHORIZED


----------



## Evans (Nov 10, 2014)

Happy Birthday Marines.


----------



## 0699 (Nov 10, 2014)

Happy Birthday Marines!

Semper Fidelis.


----------



## DC1220 (Nov 10, 2014)

Happy 239th Birthday Marines!! Semper Fi.


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 10, 2014)

Happy Birthday Marines!  I hope there's no candles on the cake, that's to much flame for all of you...  The whole world will burn down.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Nov 10, 2014)

Happy Birthday, USMC


----------



## Dame (Nov 10, 2014)

Many Many Happy Returns!


----------



## Queeg (Nov 10, 2014)

* Happy Birthday Devil Dogs!*


----------



## Gunz (Nov 10, 2014)

239 years of getting the job done


----------



## Mac_NZ (Nov 10, 2014)

Happy birthday Marines, I thought you were some kind of weird quasi homo cult when I saw a bunch of LCpls (males) dancing topless with each other at Shenanigans in Darwin and I still think the same now.


----------



## Gunz (Nov 10, 2014)

Mac_NZ said:


> Happy birthday Marines, I thought you were some kind of weird quasi homo cult when I saw a bunch of LCpls (males) dancing topless with each other at Shenanigans in Darwin and I still think the same now.


 
The Marine Corps denies any knowledge of the actions, comments or public behavior of _Lance Corporals _at any time, past, present or future.


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 10, 2014)

Happy Birthday, brothers and sisters. Semper Fi.


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 10, 2014)

Mac_NZ said:


> Happy birthday Marines, I thought you were some kind of weird quasi homo cult when I saw a bunch of LCpls (males) dancing topless with each other at Shenanigans in Darwin and I still think the same now.



Do I smell a hint of jealousy?


----------



## Mac_NZ (Nov 10, 2014)

SOTGWarrior said:


> Do I smell a hint of jealousy?



I gave them my best come hither eyes but alas none asked me to dance


----------



## pardus (Nov 10, 2014)

*Army Study Finds Marines’ Tun Tavern Was Actually A Gay Bar*

Read more: http://www.duffelblog.com/2013/07/a...-tavern-was-actually-a-gay-bar/#ixzz3IiYqZC7b


:-"


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 10, 2014)

pardus said:


> *Army Study Finds Marines’ Tun Tavern Was Actually A Gay Bar*
> 
> Read more: http://www.duffelblog.com/2013/07/a...-tavern-was-actually-a-gay-bar/#ixzz3IiYqZC7b
> 
> ...


----------



## pardus (Nov 10, 2014)

LMAO! @Ooh-Rah


----------



## Queeg (Nov 10, 2014)

pardus said:


> *Army Study Finds Marines’ Tun Tavern Was Actually A Gay Bar*
> 
> Read more: http://www.duffelblog.com/2013/07/a...-tavern-was-actually-a-gay-bar/#ixzz3IiYqZC7b
> 
> ...





pardus said:


> *Army Study Finds Marines’ Tun Tavern Was Actually A Gay Bar*
> 
> Read more: http://www.duffelblog.com/2013/07/a...-tavern-was-actually-a-gay-bar/#ixzz3IiYqZC7b
> 
> ...


----------

